# Silent Loop Fördermenge/Druck



## sheldor_online88 (24. Dezember 2017)

*Silent Loop Fördermenge/Druck*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich wollte bei meiner Silent Loop einen AGB dazwischen henken und stellte fest, dass der Förderdruck meiner Pumpe sehr gering ist, sie schafft es gerademal 10-12cm hoch das Wasser zu pumpen. Ist das normal? (Anbei eine Skizze wie ich getest habe) 
Die Pumpe ist am PC Netzteil angeschlossen und hat 12V mit Voltmeter getestet.
Ausserdem hat die Pumpe am Ausgang einen kleinen Sichelförmigen Versatz der den runden Ausgang verengt, Produktionsfehler?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop Fördermenge/Druck*

Ob das normal ist weiß ich nicht, aber eine Pumpe die nicht zum Tauchbetrieb gedacht ist so zu testen... ist mehr als mutig.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop FÃ¶rdermenge/Druck*

So Problem gefunden, Anschlüsse waren vertauscht läuft. Für die welche es interessieren, verbaut ist eine Alphacool DC-LT 2600 ceramic Pumpe.
Ich kann euch diesen Link empfehlen: YouTube


----------



## claster17 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop Fördermenge/Druck*

Wusste gar nicht, dass man sowas bei einer AiO ohne größeren Aufwand machen kann.
Mich würde es aber tierisch nerven, dass das Logo auf dem Block nicht waagrecht ist.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop Fördermenge/Druck*



claster17 schrieb:


> Mich würde es aber tierisch nerven, dass das Logo auf dem Block nicht waagrecht ist.



Liegt sich am AMD Mainboard. Da ist der Aufsatz ja rechteckig und nicht quadratisch wie bei Intel. Daher passt das nur so.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop Fördermenge/Druck*



claster17 schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass man sowas bei einer AiO ohne größeren Aufwand machen kann.
> Mich würde es aber tierisch nerven, dass das Logo auf dem Block nicht waagrecht ist.



Ja das geht bei der Silent Loop, da sie normale 1/4 Zoll Anschlüsse verwendet. Es gab ja doch einige Beschwerden, dass die Pumpe laut sein soll und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Bequiet die Silent Loop nicht richtig befüllt, meine hatte original auch Luft im System. Jetzt mit dem AGB sollte das Problem ja nicht mehr sein,  mal schauen was in einigen Monaten ist.
Das mit dem Schriftzug hat mich auch etwas gestört, ist halt AMD Sockel da geht das wohl nicht anders.


----------



## claster17 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop Fördermenge/Druck*

Anscheinend kann man die Halterung drehen, weil die Unterseite quadratisch ist. Es gibt auch einige Bilder, wo der Block auf AM4 richtig herum ist. Sogar im Handbuch sind auf den Bildern beide Orientierungen zu sehen.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop Fördermenge/Druck*

Nein das geht nicht auf dem AMD Sockel der ist nicht quadratisch, auch der Kühler der Silentloop ist rechteckkig.


----------



## claster17 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop Fördermenge/Druck*

Das Gehäuse mag zwar rechteckig sein, aber die Unterseite, wo die Halterung befestigt wird, ist doch quadratisch.

Oder wie erklärst du dir das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


YouTube


----------

